# Free Sigs Anyone?



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well im giving away some sigs i made for anyone who wants them....basically they r sigs that ill never use for myself so i figured if any of yall want them u can feel free to take them....some r good and some im not happy with at all and i dont like but maybe someone on here might like them well here ya go claim them and ill edit which ones are taken




























*TAKEN*








*TAKEN*

















*TAKEN*


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Great sigs Steph, :thumbsup: you'll have to show me how you do that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn Steph that GSP is f***ing amazing,


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

The background of the Lesnar one is amazing. Just havent seen anyone do something like that.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Damn Steph that GSP is f***ing amazing,





SimplyNate said:


> The background of the Lesnar one is amazing. Just havent seen anyone do something like that.


thanks....the gsp one i got a pic of a ufc octagon and got a pic of sherk/gsp fight and tried to put them in the ring as if they were fighting in it.. also i merged the octagon layer and gsp/sherk layer and set it to hue with an orange color and really like it esp how it changed their shorts into an orange color

the lesnar background i like...i like the the outline of him in the brick


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

bumping this up cause i added a sig...so yeah


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn nice work steph


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks i actually like the forrest one alot...but ill prb never use it...anyways thanks


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

The GSP sig is absolutely insane!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

why thank u cornbread...u username kills me i always think of my moms cornbread and now im hungry...lol


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I think it's only fair that you send me massive amounts of said cornbread.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Outstanding work Steph. That is quite the collection. I have to rep you for that, it's the least I can do. You have a talent.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Awesome signatures Stephanie, I like the Hendo and BJ sigs in particular.:thumbsup:


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dang I had to rep you for those! Great job. :cool02: 

I like the Brock and GSP ones quite a bit but the Hendo one is freakin awesome!! If no one takes that I will rock it come December in support of him beating Franklin :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

alright ill go ahead and mark it as urs


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice work Steph. If i ever throw down 10$ for a membership, ill have to get you to cook something up for me. I'm pretty sure i cant have a gfx sig with the freebee membership

edit: so i bought a membership now, so if you can make me a sig let me know in a pm


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well fill this out
http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/44146-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html

post it in a thread and i will make one for u...ull also get some from others than u can choose the one u want...forum rules bud...they dont really approve of PM request....k...


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> well fill this out
> http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/44146-mma-forum-graphics-section-request-template.html
> 
> post it in a thread and i will make one for u...ull also get some from others than u can choose the one u want...forum rules bud...they dont really approve of PM request....k...


mmmmmkay..guess i gotta look up some pics to use. Sorry, never done this before. ill let you know later. im about to go to work


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

its cool just whenever u get it filled start a new thread and ull get some responses im sure

EDIT....added a sig for grabs...its the one i used for SOTW i like it a lot but will never use it so anyone wants it or any of the others feel free


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Can i have the GSP one? merci beaucoup mon soeur, vous etes tres mignonne


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

sure thang take it whenver u want it


----------

